# Fuse Panel Fan



## jcat67

Posted on D&T but figured I'd ask here as well. Any idea why my fuse panel "fan" would be running while very little power is being drawn? The only thing "on" in the TT is smoke detectors and batteries. No fridge, water heater, lights or anything else.


----------



## Lmbevard

It's the battery charging circuit that causing the fan to come on. Has very little to do with using any power, just the nature of the beast.


----------



## CamperAndy

Most likely a bad temperature sensor in the converter. Try disconnecting the battery and see if the fan stops. Also if there are no loads the converter will only put out 13.2 vdc. If you have a higher out put it sees some load. If there is load there will be heat.

Hope this helps even if you asked elsewhere first.


----------



## jcat67

CamperAndy said:


> Most likely a bad temperature sensor in the converter. Try disconnecting the battery and see if the fan stops. Also if there are no loads the converter will only put out 13.2 vdc. If you have a higher out put it sees some load. If there is load there will be heat.
> 
> Hope this helps even if you asked elsewhere first.


Thanks for the direction. I had already unplugged from shore power to check and it in fact went off. I was hoping that might help "reset" something, but as soon as I plugged it back in, it started again. The only other times I have notice it running in the past was while camping. It was interesting, that I could have lots of things going and it not run. I could turn the light on in the front bunk area and it would make the fan kick in. As soon as I turned that light off, the fan would stop. I'll keep an eye on her, I just wanted to make sure this wouldn't cause something worse.


----------



## CamperAndy

Leave the shore power connected and then disconnect the battery. Then the only load on the converter will be the actual electrical loads in the trailer. If the fan still runs start pulling fuses to drop circuits. If when they are all pulled and the fan still runs you know without a doubt it is a bad load/temp sensor in the converter. There is no harm in it running all the time but it is an annoyance.


----------



## Insomniak

The WFCO converter fan seems to run a lot and it's a noisy one. That's why one of my first mods on out last two Outbacks has been to change the converter to a Progressive Dynamics PD9260 model. You can't hear the fan at all and the three stage charger seems more responsive than the WFCO. The external Charge Wizard pendant is also handy when you want to manually put the converter into bulk (14.4 volt) mode.


----------



## bowhunter2819

Check your battery water level! if you fan is constantly running it may be trying to charge a dry battery. If one cell is dry it will do the same and once a cell goes dry you might as well chuck the battery, they just wont hold a deep charge after that


----------



## jcat67

bowhunter2819 said:


> Check your battery water level! if you fan is constantly running it may be trying to charge a dry battery. If one cell is dry it will do the same and once a cell goes dry you might as well chuck the battery, they just wont hold a deep charge after that


Looks like you and CamperAndy get the prize. When I checked the battery and found the contacts warm I figured I was headed in the right direction. Disconnected the battery and the fan stopped. Looks like we'll be getting a new battery for the next trip. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bowhunter2819

No prize needed. Just let me know if ya come north for some camping and i'll bring ya a cold one and you bring the firewood. Will give me someone else to talk with at the fire.


----------



## Dirtydeeds

I have a 2004 21' RS and I am having issues with my Fan behind the fuse panel, it will not stop running when hooked to shore power. It would run 24/7 if left plugged in. Battery's seem like they are in good shape, any ideas/ Could it be a sensor gone?


----------

